# Regular Expression gesucht



## jhjp (11. Aug 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich komm grad einfach nicht mehr weiter....
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Regular Expression.

Ein String kann so aussehen:

```
<div class=eins>
```
oder

```
<div class="eins">
```
oder

```
<a class=zwei href="start=9909">
```

Ich möchte jetzt gerne mit der Regular Expression das value vom ersten und das class value vom dritten herausfischen.

Mit dieser Expression: (=[^\"].*[^\"]\\s)|(=[^\"].*[^\">])
wird das 9909 aber auch "mitrausgefischt".

Wie muss ich das umschreiben, dass nur das value vom ersten und das class value vom dritten beispiel verarbeitet wird?

Dankschööön
Gruß Beni

PS: Wenn jmd, ne Seite kennt, bei der diese Regex mal richtig gut erklärt sind - her damit


----------



## André Uhres (12. Aug 2007)

```
Pattern regex = Pattern.compile("=\\b[^\" ]+\\b(?!\")");
        Matcher matcher = regex.matcher(str);
        while (matcher.find()) System.out.println(matcher.group());
```


----------



## jhjp (12. Aug 2007)

uuuuaaaa perfekt!!!!
VIELEN DANK


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2007)

neiinn.. es geht doch nicht.

Es hat sich was geändert: bei dieser Eingabe funktionierts nicht mehr:

```
<a class=test href="start=www.start-jetzt.com">
```

das \\b funktioniert ja nur mit WORDs und da ja . und - Sonderzeichen sind, funzt die Regex nicht mehr...
Seit 2h versuch die so zu ändern, dass es klappt, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin 

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe


----------



## André Uhres (12. Aug 2007)

"(?<==)[^\"<>]+(?=[ |>])"


----------

